# Jabber server

## mann

Can someone tell me is there some jabber server that is not masked or masked but its proven to work if unmasked? Someone have maybe some jabber server that he can recommend it? I'm quite new to all this portage stuff and don't want to start compileing stuff on my own trought source. I just tried ejabber but ebuld isn't still fine so... Wildfire have some deps on java 1.5. Have maybe someone this installed? Is everything ok?

Thanks in front

----------

## elgato319

I´ve got net-im/jabberd Version 2.0.11 up und running on my local Gentoo PC.

Merged pretty smoothly.

Components installed by hand:

users-agent-1.2

pyicq-t-0.7b

mu-conference-0.6.1-20051215

Dependencies for those are merged via portage. No problems so far. Everything just works   :Smile: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

I'm using jabberd-1.4.3-r5 OK.

The "by hand" installations are rather silly - learn how to write ebuilds, and use it to install those apps, rather than have 3 exceptions to your other hundreds of packages.

----------

## elgato319

Yeah, ebuilds for those packeges would be rather nice.

But those available didn't work or are outdated. So i tried to install them by hand first, to learn how they work and need to be included into jabber2.

Creating and learning how to make an ebuild is time i don't have time to spare unfortunatly.

----------

## pi-rho

 *mann wrote:*   

> Can someone tell me is there some jabber server that is not masked or masked but its proven to work if unmasked? Someone have maybe some jabber server that he can recommend it? I'm quite new to all this portage stuff and don't want to start compileing stuff on my own trought source. I just tried ejabber but ebuld isn't still fine so... Wildfire have some deps on java 1.5. Have maybe someone this installed? Is everything ok?
> 
> Thanks in front

 

I ended up using Wildfire's package that included the JRE ... it works fine.

----------

## nelchael

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> I'm using jabberd-1.4.3-r5 OK.

 

Can I ask to test =net-im/jabberd-1.4.4-r3 ? It's currently masked, due to ebuild rewrite. Please also see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=149358

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> =net-im/jabberd-1.4.4-r3

 

Tested. I have a problem with segfaults  :Sad: 

Edit: Which are fixed (see same bug)   :Smile: 

----------

